# Parc Soleil Floor Plans?



## slow_down (Jul 23, 2009)

Has anyone been able to find a picture of or link to the Parc Soleil floor plans?
The first person that posts a picture or link to the 3 bedroom plan gets a gold star for the day!  

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## kckreardon (Jul 23, 2009)

*Floor Plans*

The following is a link to an HGVC sales site that includes floor plans for Parc Soleil.  The project was originally named Midtown.

http://hgvcdirect.com/midtown/

I can confirm that the 1 and 2 bedroom floor plans are fairly accurate based on our stay at the resort recently.

Hope that helps.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 23, 2009)

Here are the old HGVC direct links with floorplan information. 

http://hgvcdirect.com/rubylake/index.html (name changed from midtown to ruby lake to parc soleil)
http://hgvcdirect.com/kingsland/index.htm
http://hgvcdirect.com/grandwaikikian/index.html


----------



## slow_down (Jul 23, 2009)

*Thank you!*

You were both fast, but kckreardon gets the gold star for today.   
Thanks to both of you for your help.

Pat


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 23, 2009)

No gold star for me :rofl:


----------

